
Human Connectome Project: correlations between brain architecture and behavior - bootload
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-your-brain-is-wired-reveals-the-real-you/
======
hyperpallium
> _People with more 'positive' variables, such as more education, better
> physical endurance and above-average performance on memory tests, shared the
> same patterns. Their brains seemed to be more strongly connected than those
> of people with 'negative' traits such as smoking, aggressive behaviour or a
> family history of alcohol abuse._

It could be as simple as a more developed brain, in the same sense a person's
height can be limited by poor nutrition. "More connected" sounds like it could
be the ordinary state of maturity of a brain, limited also by literal
nutrition, and nutrition in the sense of engagement/stimulation.
Unfortunately, such factors could also be the cause of the negative outcomes
found especially the non-cognitive ones like physical endurance - or at least
significantly confound the contribution of the "connectome" itself.

------
gojomo
Finally, a phrenology from firmer foundations!

